# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Đà Nẵng Bà Nà 3 ngày giá rẻ

## hoanghue

*Du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà* 
*(Thời gian: 3 ngày 4 đêm - Khởi hành bằng tàu)*

_Nói đến Đà Nẵng là du khách có thể hình dung ngay rằng đó là một thành phố tuyệt đẹp bên sông Hàn, bên bờ biển Đông với những nét quyến rũ chưa từng có ở các đô thị biển khác…_

*Đêm ngày 01: Ga Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng*

*18h15:* Quý khách tập trung tại Ga Hà Nội, Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới* đưa quý khách lên tàu, khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng chuyến tàu SE1 lúc 19h00, quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu. (Giờ tàu có thể thay đổi và được báo trước).

*Ngày 01: Khám phá biển Đà Nẵng (Ăn trưa, tối)*

*10h30:* Quý khách có mặt tại Đà Nẵng, xe đưa quý khách  vế khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:* Xe đưa quý khách đi khám phá  *Bán Đảo Sơn Trà* *(Monkey Moutain)**,* tắm  *biển Mỹ Khê* (Được tạp chí *Forbes* bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất HànhTinh).
*Tối:* Xe đưa quý khách đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng bánh Trần (nổi tiếng nhất tại Đà Nẵng), với đặc sản “Bánh Tráng thịt heo hai đầu da & Mì Quảng”. Quý khách tự do khám phá *Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm*: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... Nghỉ đêm tại *Đà Nẵng.*

*Ngày 02: Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà       * *(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng    :* Sau khi ăn sáng điểm tâm xe đưa quý khách tham quan khu du lịch *Bà Nà - Suối Mơ* đi Cáp Treo lên Đỉnh Bà Nà. tại Ga số 2 tham quan khu du lịch *Bà Nà Bynight*, *đồi vọng cảnh, vườn tịnh tâm, cây bưởi 80 năm*, *chùa Linh Ứng Bà Nà*, *Tượng Thích Ca Phật Đà*i lớn nhất nước.Tiếp tục đi Cáp treo lên Ga 3 tham quan: *Cầu treo*, chinh phục *đỉnh núi Chúa* *với độ cao 1487m* so với mực nước biển. 
*11h00:* Quý khách đi cáp treo xuống xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều   :* 15h00 Xe đưa quý khách ra bãi biển, tự do tắm biển.
*Tối       :* Sau khi ăn tối quý khách tự do dạo chơi phố biển Đà Nẵng về đêm.

*Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*- Sáng:* Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh bình minh trên biển, tự do dạo bộ hít thở không khí trong lành bờ biển vào buổi sớm mai, dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, tự do tắm biển.
*- 11h30:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, 13h00 xe đưa quý khách về Ga Đà Nẵng, lên chuyến tàu SE4 khởi hành về Hà Nội lúc 14h30. Quý khách tự do ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi trên tàu.

*Ngày 04: Ga Hà Nội*

*- Sáng:* 04h30 tàu về đến Ga Hà Nội, Hướng dẫn viên chia tay, kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 3.650 .000 VNĐ*
* (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 40  khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1. Vé tàu ngồi mềm điều hòa khứ hồi HN//Đà Nẵng//HN. Xe Ô tô đời mới  phục vụ theo chương trình.
2. Khách sạn tiện nghi *2**. Blusea Hotel, Sunsea Hotel  – Ngủ 2 người/ phòng. Phòng sạch sẽ, đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh.
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (*Bữa chính 90.000đ/suất, ăn sáng tại khách sạn* _(Gồm 5 bữa ăn chính và 2 bữa ăn sáng)._
4.* Vé Cáp treo Bà Nà khứ/hồi* 
5. Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình
6. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
7. Phí tổ chức chương trình.
8. Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** Giá không bao gồm*

1. Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt là, đồ uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn, VAT và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*
*yahoo; sale3.anhsaomoitravel*
*Email:  hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 
*Thuê xe từ 4 – 45 chỗ vui lòng truy cập:** www.chothuexedulichhanoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## hoanghue

*Du lịch Mai Châu - Mộc Châu*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, khởi hành bằng ôtô)*

_Cao nguyên Mộc Châu nằm cách Hà Nội chừng 200km về phía Tây bắc, là huyện đầu của tỉnh Sơn La trên quốc lộ 6. Với độ cao hơn 1.050 mét so với mặt nước biển, đây là nơi có điều kiện khí hậu rất thoáng đãng và trong lành, phù hợp với những cuộc nghỉ dưỡng và picnic.Mộc Châu là thảo nguyên có cánh đồng cỏ rộng lớn và xinh đẹp nhất ở miền núi phía bắc. Tất cả sẽ đem lại cho bạn những giây phút êm ả, thanh bình và rất khó lãng quên._

*Ngày 01: HÀ NỘI - MAI CHÂU  (Ăn: trưa, tối)*

06h00: Xe ôtô và HDV của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới -* *Newstarlight Travel*  đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Mai Châu.
Đoàn đến Mai Châu, nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại nhà sàn Bản Lác - Mai Châu - giao lưu với đồng bào dân tộc Thái Trắng.
*13h30:* Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi thăm quan Bản Lác, bản dân tộc người Thái Đen và Thái Trắng, tìm hiểu đời sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc, tham gia Dệt thổ Cẩm cùng thiếu nữ Thái 
*18h30:* Ăn tối tại nhà sàn , thưởng thức đặc sản cơm Nương cùng các loại thịt thú rừng. Quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưu Đốt lửa trại (Nối vòng tay lớn), uống rượu cần, nhảy sạp, hát văn nghệ cùng các cô gái Thái mến khách. Nghỉ đêm tại nhà sàn. 

*Ngày 02: MAI CHÂU - MỘC CHÂU – HÀ NỘI   (Ăn: sáng, trưa)*

07h00: Ăn sáng, đoàn thăm chợ Mai Châu, sau đó khởi hành đi Mộc Châu trên con đường Tây tiến của thời kháng chiến chống Pháp – Ngắm cảnh đẹp của núi rừng Tây Bắc với các làng Thái ven đôi bờ sông Đà như đã thể hiện trong thơ văn của các văn nghệ sĩ thời Tiền chiến.Đoàn thăm quan “Cụm du lịch nông trường”, thưởng thức chè xanh Mộc Châu (nước chè rất xanh, trong, vị ngọt của chè rất êm dịu và đọng lại rất lâu nơi đầu lưỡi và cuống họng). Tiếp tục hành trình thăm quan Động Sơn Mộc Hương. - Từ cửa động có thể quan sát cả thị trấn Mộc Châu. Bên trong động là những cấu trúc nhũ, tạo cho người xem cảm giác như lạc vào thế giới thần tiên. 
12h00: Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại Hoà Bình. Sau đó lên xe trở về Hà Nội, trên đường dừng chân mua sản phẩm lưu niệm địa phương.
18h30: Đến Hà Nội, xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn, kết thúc chương trình thăm quan!

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 650.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

- Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quan 
- Mức ăn: Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (Gồm 3 bữa chính và 1 bữa sáng).
- Khách sạn ở Mai Châu nghỉ nhà sàn tập thể.
- Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến. 
- Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.
- Giao lưu đốt lửa trại tại Mai Châu.
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/người 
- Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.

** Giá không bao gồm:*

- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 3932 0243 Hotline:* *0963 877 256 Ms Huệ*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

